# Health Insurance to cover a public hospital why take out more than that ?



## TrotterDel (18 Dec 2012)

What I am wondering is Why do I need hospital cover for more than a private or a simi private room in a public hospital i.e do public hospitals (the big ones) not do everything that the private ones do? The reason I ask this question is that their is a substantial saving to me made on the cost of private health insurance if the answer to the above is yes.


----------



## becky (18 Dec 2012)

The public hospital may have a waiting list as the consultant has to see his/her public patients too. 

You may find the public hospital isn't as 'nice'.

My mother had an elective operation in a private hsopital, all done and dusted by 11am. She was asked to attend at 7am.

My Dad had the same operation a year later in the public hospital and got home at 6pm - he was asked to attend at 9am.


----------



## Time (18 Dec 2012)

In many cases you won't get a choice and you will be put through the public system even where you had insurance. 

I stopped paying for insurance years ago after a hospital admission the fact I had insurance was ignored and I was dealt with in a public ward.


----------



## demoivre (18 Dec 2012)

TrotterDel said:


> What I am wondering is Why do I need hospital cover for more than a private or a simi private room in a public hospital i.e do public hospitals (the big ones) not do everything that the private ones do? .



 Absolutely no guarantee that if you go for "private or a simi private room in a public hospital" cover that such a room will be available when you're in the hospital.


----------



## TrotterDel (19 Dec 2012)

Ok while I accept that a public hospital maybe not as plush, and you may not get a private room, if you can have everything done as quick is it worth paying twice the price for health insurance to be able to go to a private hospital ?


----------



## Marion (19 Dec 2012)

It depends.

A university hospital would in my opinion be the best option. All of them are public.

There are, however, only a few of these.

Having said that, I have health insurance to cover some private hospitals. 

I used to have cover for all hospitals but the real economics snuck in and and I had to cut my cloth etc., I suppose, like most other people.


I do recall that I bumped a male patient out of a male surgical private room a number of years ago in a public hospital because my insurance  plan was higher than his.  He was not not a happy camper but I was too sick at the time to care.

Marion


----------



## TrotterDel (19 Dec 2012)

My own doctors advice is stay out of hospital if you can if you cant then go to one of the large public training hospitals who have the expertise and teams of medical personnel plus equipment to look after you. The thing is if you are rushed to hospital we all start off in the public system and shouting private health insurance over here save me first wont make any difference. My own family insurance is due soon three adults and one student price €3250. If I reduce it down to public hospitals only its about half the price, am I wasting money in these hard times ?


----------



## Marion (19 Dec 2012)

Ok. Trotterdai,

Do you live within a reasonable distance to a university/training hospital?

Vincent's Dublin
Galway
Limerick
Cork


I think that's it?


Marion


----------



## TrotterDel (19 Dec 2012)

Kildare, James would be my first port of call.


----------

